# Nj raw ?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Hoping some of you NJ guys can point me to cheap raw food in the NJ or Eastern PA, Sothern NY area. I have in the past gotten a good bit of food from this place http://bravosnaturalrearing.com/Main/products.htm . And I just found this place http://www.raawenergy.com/RaawEnergy_prices.htm that is pretty close to me. I kind of like the pre wrapped 5 pound tubes of mixed meat, bone and organs as the base diet and feed it frozen. I can buy a few 100 pounds at a time and get a break in cost when I do depending where and what I am buying. 
Anyplace anyone can point me in will be appreciated. If anyone knows of anyone selling whole chickens in the NJ area that may be a help as well
Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

I go to Goffle Chicken farm. It is a fresh kill cage free farm. They don't have any deals, but they have huge selection. I buy their patties. It's made up of chicken, turkey, bone and orgen meat. My older female has food allergies and I buy her fresh duck.

Get some chicken for yourself while you are there! It's delish!

http://www.gofflepoultry.com


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Jonathan, never been there bet they have good people food. There is a place in Newark that lets you pick them alive them wait for them to get prepped. It’s just to expensive to feed to dogs on a regular basses. Its funny because in the area of NJ I live I there are tons of old chicken copes all over the place. What’s left of the little mom and pop chicken and egg farmers. When you talk to the old timers they all talk about one or two big chicken facilities that put all the small guys out of business years ago. Now NJ is just filled with long skinny sheds with low roofs that are about to cave in. 
Ill actually give this place a drive by, thanks again.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

find a wholesale meat seller (http://www.magicyellow.com/category/Poultry_Wholesale/-State_NJ.html). 
I get chicken backs or necks for about .38/lb.
Feed half a cup of kibble every other day or so to cover vitamins.

I get 160 lbs of meat for $60, a bag of Diamond Extreme Athlete for $35 @ Menards, and I am good to go for a month and a half or two (five dogs, two adults and three 7 month old pups who EAT).

I started feeding the chicken backs to save money (about 2/3rd's the cost of kibble) but after seeing the results in my dogs and comparing the pups to other folks who are not feeding raw, I have to admit, I will be hard pressed to go back to only kibble.
The muscle mass and density is superior to litter mates not on raw diet, and well and a much softer and nicer coat.

good luck.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kevin Walsh said:


> find a wholesale meat seller (http://www.magicyellow.com/category/Poultry_Wholesale/-State_NJ.html).
> I get chicken backs or necks for about .38/lb.
> Feed half a cup of kibble every other day or so to cover vitamins.
> 
> ...


Kevin the dogs are meat and guts eaters by nature. They don't require any kibble for vitamins. Everything they need is in the raw if its properly put together. I don't have a piece of kibble on my place (8 dogs). I agree the raw is superior 9 times out of 10. JMO


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks brian

"I get chicken backs or necks for about .38/lb.
Feed half a cup of kibble every other day or so to cover vitamins."

i.e. no time to "properly put together"....Call it the lazy man's raw diet I guess....or in my case the busy man's raw diet

I draw the line when I am spending more time feeding the dogs than I do feeding myself and the kids ; )



Brian Anderson said:


> Kevin the dogs are meat and guts eaters by nature. They don't require any kibble for vitamins. Everything they need is in the raw if its properly put together. I don't have a piece of kibble on my place (8 dogs). I agree the raw is superior 9 times out of 10. JMO


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kevin Walsh said:


> thanks brian
> 
> "I get chicken backs or necks for about .38/lb.
> Feed half a cup of kibble every other day or so to cover vitamins."
> ...


I hear ya Kev... I wasnt being critical... I am just as bad or worse on some days. Thank goodness for my wife who is top flight at dog husbandry.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Kevin the dogs are meat and guts eaters by nature. They don't require any kibble for vitamins. Everything they need is in the raw if its properly put together. I don't have a piece of kibble on my place (8 dogs). I agree the raw is superior 9 times out of 10. JMO


He wasn't feeding guts or veggies or a mixed protein source, just chicken necks/backs (or at least that's how I read it), so that wouldn't be even close to balanced. That being said, a small amount of kibble a week won't balance it either.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

If you are worried about vitamins and other minerals for the dogs, instead of kibble we give:

The Honest Kitchen - Preference

We just mix it in with the raw meat... works very well!


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> He wasn't feeding guts or veggies or a mixed protein source, just chicken necks/backs (or at least that's how I read it), so that wouldn't be even close to balanced. That being said, a small amount of kibble a week won't balance it either.


the dogs look/perform great. Their blood and urine checks out at the vet. I have no indication that things are out of "balance". I am not arguing that it is the "ideal" raw diet, just sharing what works (quite well) for me.

re: the honest kitchen. looks like a good supplement, a little rich for my blood though


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Kevin Walsh said:


> find a wholesale meat seller (http://www.magicyellow.com/category/Poultry_Wholesale/-State_NJ.html).
> I get chicken backs or necks for about .38/lb.
> Feed half a cup of kibble every other day or so to cover vitamins.
> 
> ...



Mr. Walsh,

Which wholesale distributor do you use (.38/lb is an awesome price; I'm paying .49/lb)? 

Hey guys try Game Butchers LLC. During deer hunting season in NJ (Nov. - Feb. I believe, but you have to check w/ them), they sell 5lb "chubs" (bags really) of ground deer meat/parts as pet food. There's no bone in there, but they have these huge heavy duty trash bin containers full of meaty deer bones and parts that they invite you to help yourself to and are free. The garbage truck comes on a Mon. (if I remember correctly) and it all gets thrown out. So yeah. I stock up and buy 70lbs at a time. It usually lasts into May. We have 5 dogs, but we also do the "lazy man's" kibble thing every now and again. Good luck getting good deals everyone.

Chris I will PM you. Have a question for you.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You can have an animal that looks scruffy and unkempt in person, but their bloodwork looks fine. The deficiencies have to be extreme before it will show up there because the bloodwork is one of the last thing to go. 

People usually feed raw because they want to do right by their dogs and have a "natural" option. There's nothing natural about only feeding chicken backs. I guarantee it's unbalanced in vitamins and minerals as I've run it through diet software. If your dogs are athletes (which I assume they are if they're working or performance dogs), they need solid balanced nutrition over time. Just imagine if you only ate steaks except a bowl of cereal (since that is also fortified) maybe a few days a week. Would that be a good idea for an athlete? If you're going to do raw, that means organ meats and a veggie mix. Just doing chicken backs for a few weeks to ease your dogs (and yourself) into a raw diet is fine, but you cannot stay that way.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"If you're going to do raw, that means organ meats and a veggie mix. Just doing chicken backs for a few weeks to ease your dogs (and yourself) into a raw diet is fine, but you cannot stay that way."_

After many years of serious research of canine nutrition and many years of raw feeding, I wish this could be on a billboard.

A clean chicken part isn't a complete "natural" diet for a canid. 

There are many threads here loaded with citations and detail, so there's no point re-inventing the wheel, but here's one of the shorter ones, if anyone wants one: http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f25/raw-controversey-19488/




eta
Anyone who want links to more detailed threads, let me know.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Walsh said:


> find a wholesale meat seller (http://www.magicyellow.com/category/Poultry_Wholesale/-State_NJ.html).
> I get chicken backs or necks for about .38/lb.


That's the lowest price I have ever read about for backs!  (Backs are usually part of my RMBs.)


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

I found this last week through a friend: http://www.kayninefoods.com/index.html
No shippng, no resellers, pick up only, 3,5 hrs away from where I work.

I was amazed about the prizes, a friend ordered about 1000 pounds for us and a couple club members.


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> Mr. Walsh,
> 
> Which wholesale distributor do you use (.38/lb is an awesome price; I'm paying .49/lb)?
> 
> ...


I am in Chicago, sorry...but I use Nealey Foods-Chicago


----------

